# goldenchild's nitric acid video



## goldenchild (Dec 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-UkqAs2MWE (part 1)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_isqNvcNlU (part 2)

Right click the links and click "Open in New Window" to remain on forum.

***Update*** Lazersteve has refined his recipe and added a final step. He recommends adding 1 gram of silver nitrate to the final 500ml of nitric acid made in this video. This will furthur precipitate out more salts that may be left in the nitric. The precipitate formed by the addition of the silver nitrate must be removed from solution once it has settled. This will make for an even cleaner final product.


----------



## Rhodium (Dec 7, 2009)

Cool Video. 8) 8) 8) 
Two questions
1. Where did you get the rings ? Cool.
2. Can i make a copy of them and post them to my you tube channel. Your name in the credits of course.

I watched part of it. Does everything look alright to you guys as far as process and what not ?


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks and thanks. These are my infamous rings I think I mentioned in one of my posts. I custom made my rings. I did everything except cast them. They are solid 14k and weigh a troy ounce each. Truly one of a kind. My next project is a green gold dragon ring of some sort. As far as putting them on youtube I dont see why not. Just pm me the link or post it somewhere on the forum so we can see what you do with it :mrgreen:


----------



## Frankk12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi goldenchild 
where did you get the sodium nitrate.
I tried garden suppliy stores and they didnt have any.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 7, 2009)

Very good videos Goldenchild!

You should be very proud of them as the videos are very educational and easy to understand.

Steve


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 7, 2009)

Frankk12 said:


> Hi goldenchild
> where did you get the sodium nitrate.
> I tried garden suppliy stores and they didnt have any.



Frank,

I get my sodium nitrate online. Unless you have a local chemical supply store in your area, I think the internet is going to be your best bet. Specifically, I get the NaN03 from a company named DudaDiesel. They sell 10 pound bags for $19.95. The more you buy the cheaper it is. They also have potassium nitrate and other chemicals you could use like muriatic and sulfuric acid. The acids are a bit pricey though. You would probably be better off going to a local hardware store and getting them for about half the price and in larger quantities. DudaDiesel also has a store on ebay. I prefer to go through ebay to get my rating up. 

good luck


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice videos! 

At the very end of the second video, it looks like the "red cloud of death" has appeared
in your test vial. :shock:

Just a thought: you may want to add a disclaimer about not breathing those fumes. 8) 

Thanks for your efforts!!


----------



## shyknee (Dec 8, 2009)

> Just a thought: you may want to add a disclaimer about not breathing those fumes.



ya. I agree. other people may not know the dangers of nitric . and on youtube anyone has access


great job on the video

high five.


----------



## Rhodium (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8U7t_UDy8s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZVsX8vl--E&annotation_id=annotation_667384&feature=iv


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 8, 2009)

glorycloud said:


> At the very end of the second video, it looks like the "red cloud of death" has appeared
> in your test vial. :shock:
> 
> Just a thought: you may want to add a disclaimer about not breathing those fumes.





shyknee said:


> ya. I agree. other people may not know the dangers of nitric . and on youtube anyone has access.



glorycould and shyknee,

I have added a warning not to breathe in any of the fumes in the description. The BFRC has been addressed. I'm glad you both liked it  

Rhodium, 

I guess I had something else in mind when you said you were going to copy stuff off my video. I thought you meant you were going to do something with the rings seen in the video like take stills and put them in your own video. You basically just put begginging and ending titles in the first part of the video. Dont know if there really needs to be two of the same exact video floating around out there. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Rhodium (Dec 8, 2009)

I can remove them. 
I just made the recommendation because my video channel get 1,000's of hits daily.


----------



## goldnugget77 (Dec 8, 2009)

That is a good video goldchild.
I like videos because they are more understandble.
As for having Rhodium use your video to promote his Merchandise.
Its a personal thing.
You do what you want.


----------



## Rhodium (Dec 8, 2009)

goldnugget77 said:


> As for having Rhodium use your video to promote his Merchandise.



What merchandise would that be ?


----------



## dick b (Dec 9, 2009)

goldchild:

Very nice job. The video was very well thought out and edited well. I viewed the first part and was impressed, you explained the process very well without being wordy. I'm looking forward to the part 2 section. Dialup is a pain.

dickb


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 9, 2009)

Rhodium said:


> goldnugget77 said:
> 
> 
> > As for having Rhodium use your video to promote his Merchandise.
> ...



I wondered myself what merchandise goldnugget was speaking of. I guess if having more places to view my video will get more people to check out the forum it wouldnt hurt. Just no more duplications


----------



## Rhodium (Dec 9, 2009)

goldenchild said:


> Rhodium said:
> 
> 
> > goldnugget77 said:
> ...



Thanks golden, That was what i was going for.


----------



## goldmelts (Dec 10, 2009)

Excellent video, thank you very much


----------

